# Antrochoanal Polyp



## pajohnson (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all-
I am needing some guidance for excision of this polyp.  He does not state in the Op report that this was done endoscopically.  The CPT book directs me to 31032?  Is this the correct code?
Your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lmeadows (Apr 9, 2015)

There's not much information to go on but did you look at 30110 & 30115? If he did do it endoscopically, he'll need to correct the op report to state that.


----------



## lmeadows (Apr 9, 2015)

Ooops I didnt catch that it was an antrochoanal polyp...that does change things.  31032 is more than simply removing the polyp by the description. It does not state that he must use an endoscope.


----------



## pajohnson (Apr 10, 2015)

So 31032 would be the code to use?


----------

